# Humor



## burnin1 (Aug 13, 2015)

If you have a funny picture, cartoon, story or video please share it.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 13, 2015)

The best gift 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Locked (Aug 13, 2015)

This thread has some in it.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68947&highlight=funny+pics

View attachment 11800310_900384303383186_4792499386367508551_n.jpg


View attachment 11813248_900384056716544_4961417706882178795_n.jpg


View attachment 11694047_1471722193127917_4448546575110436645_n.jpg


----------



## Locked (Aug 13, 2015)

View attachment 11214360_685645564912157_7299368245527077718_n.jpg


View attachment 22785_1145672098781235_1523876584782606134_n.jpg


View attachment 11427168_10205979820310740_2990164252892095835_n.jpg


----------



## Locked (Aug 13, 2015)

View attachment 11856435_690447131091408_4869661855789369650_o.jpg


View attachment 16413_905999842790845_2959213894757230093_n.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2015)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 13, 2015)

Munchies anyone 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 13, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxW2yWj1NCs[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Mrs Burnin shared this with me today.

I thought I had fun with telemarketers.. this takes it to another level. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W75lsvrvTU0[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Aug 15, 2015)

View attachment 1959969_676430569146000_4186855646468047614_n.jpg


View attachment 10410322_676431612479229_795065331989517599_n.jpg


View attachment 11822386_893334157402118_2489641774365961668_n.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 15, 2015)

Roy Damn Mercer!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fli04FZepUs[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## giggy (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 16, 2015)

View attachment ***-light.png


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 16, 2015)

View attachment stoner-keanu-reeves-meme.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 23, 2015)

Some of you may have seen this on an earlier post.
Some of you may not remember this TV series.
I still think this is damn funny and I thought I would share it with those of you who have not seen it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydv6j9CrPGo[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 23, 2015)

:48:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpS4ebEtLUE[/ame]


:48:


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 24, 2015)

The late great George Carlin!   :vap-Bong_smoker:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXacL0Uny0[/ame]

:bong2::bong2:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2015)

What do you get when you cross Donald political name and Rand Paul....wait for it.....wait...

A Golden Doodle.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 25, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGNEacVXRQg[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 25, 2015)

View attachment pharama.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 25, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfCPY6yrZBQ[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 25, 2015)

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCm5C73QiGU&list=PLUSRfoOcUe4bfXHQFNSIY-sCllW6d7ySU[/ame]

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 28, 2015)

View attachment weed next 3 exits.jpg


View attachment untitled.png


View attachment **** the police.jpg


View attachment Funny_Cop_Pics_1.jpg


View attachment free donuts.png


View attachment thUEDBFTRI.jpg


View attachment thAPU1CZ1H.jpg


View attachment thELH2BTE7.jpg


View attachment thSU6GUNHX.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Aug 28, 2015)

Why do they call them pigs??


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 30, 2015)

Well many of them are fond of doughnuts...

View attachment thG02RECW3.jpg


View attachment thWU1P7IAB.jpg


View attachment thJI7GO1PF.jpg


View attachment thN2YAY4MV.jpg


View attachment thKXSBGNHW.jpg


----------



## Locked (Aug 30, 2015)

View attachment 11831783_10154638707381959_2140386544480108504_n.jpg


View attachment 11202886_10100866615108741_8722037691198446898_n.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Sep 4, 2015)

Snagged a few.  Seems as if funny cop pics are an endless supply.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Too funny! :laugh::cop::laugh:


----------



## yarddog (Sep 4, 2015)

When I saw the pig one, I almost feel out of my seat.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 9, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmvnlWVOO_M[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHqjHFrzGwk[/ame]

:48::48::48::48::48::48::48:


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 10, 2015)

Love it burnin!


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 10, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9YtAhdnjvk[/ame]

:48::48::48::48::48::48::48::48::48:


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 12, 2015)

:vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4X-4zagMm0[/ame]


:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## yarddog (Sep 14, 2015)

View attachment 230257
. Not really humor.  But I saw this at my local country hick grocery store.   Called the piggly wiggly.  
Nice name for an off brand.   And 30 cents cheaper!   Think I will stick to the real thing.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 18, 2015)

Y'all got to watch this.  It's off of security footage.  Had a few really good clips.  Well worth the 3 minutes. http://youtu.be/N2Ionf4E7iw


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 19, 2015)

:laugh:


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 22, 2015)

Actual Exchanges Between Pilots And Control Towers.
POSTED 10 mnths BY DoonToon
http://www.tickld.com/t/1063636 
24 COMMENTS


Tower: "TWA 2341, for noise reduction turn right 45 Degrees." 

TWA 2341: "Center, we are at 35,000 feet. How much noise can we make up here?" 

Tower: "Sir, have you ever heard the noise a 747 makes when it hits a 727?" 

*************************

From an unknown aircraft waiting in a very long takeoff queue: "I'm f-ing bored!" 

Ground Traffic Control: "Last aircraft transmitting, identify yourself immediately!" 

Unknown aircraft: "I said I was f-ing bored, not f-ing stupid!"

*************************

O'Hare Approach Control to a 747: "United 329 heavy, your traffic is a Fokker, one o'clock, three miles, Eastbound." 

United 329: "Approach, I've always wanted to say this...I've got the little Fokker in sight." 

************************* 

A DC-10 had come in a little hot and thus had an exceedingly long rollout after touching down. 

San Jose Tower noted: "American 751, make a hard right turn at the end of the runway, if you are able.

If you are not able, take the Guadelupe exit off Highway 101, make a right at the lights and return to the airport." 

*************************






A Pan Am 727 flight, waiting for start clearance in Munich, overheard the following:

Lufthansa (in German): "Ground, what is our start clearance time?"


Ground (in English): "If you want an answer you must speak in English."


Lufthansa (in English): "I am a German, flying a German airplane, in Germany. Why must I speak English?"


Unknown voice from another plane (in a beautiful British accent): "Because you lost the bloody war!"


*************************


Tower: "Eastern 702, cleared for takeoff, contact Departure on frequency 124.7"


Eastern 702: "Tower, Eastern 702 switching to Departure. By the way, after we lifted off we saw some kind of dead animal on the far end of the runway."


Tower: "Continental 635, cleared for takeoff behind Eastern 702, contact Departure on frequency 124.7. Did you copy that report from Eastern 702?"


BR Continental 635: "Continental 635, cleared for takeoff, roger; and yes, we copied Eastern... we've already notified our caterers."


*************************


The German air controllers at Frankfurt Airport are renowned as a short-tempered lot. They not only expect one to know one's gate parking location, but how to get there without any assistance from them. So it was with some amusement that we (a Pan Am 747) listened to the following exchange between Frankfurt ground control and a British Airways 747, call sign Speedbird 206.


Speedbird 206: "Frankfurt, Speedbird 206 clear of active runway."


Ground: "Speedbird 206. Taxi to gate Alpha One-Seven."


The BA 747 pulled onto the main taxiway and slowed to a stop.


Ground: "Speedbird, do you not know where you are going?"


Speedbird 206: "Stand by, Ground, I'm looking up our gate location now."


Ground (with quite arrogant impatience): "Speedbird 206, have you not been to Frankfurt before?"


Speedbird 206 (coolly): "Yes, twice in 1944, but it was dark, -- And I didn't land."


*************************


While taxiing at London's Gatwick Airport, the crew of a US Air flight departing for Ft. Lauderdale made a wrong turn and came nose to nose with a United 727. An irate female ground controller lashed out at the US Air crew, screaming: "US Air 2771, where the hell are you going? I told you to turn right onto Charlie taxiway! You turned right on Delta! Stop right there. I know it's difficult for you to tell the difference between C and D, but get it right!" Continuing her rage to the embarrassed crew, she was now shouting hysterically: "God! Now you've screwed everything up! It'll take forever to sort this out! You stay right there and don't move till I tell you to! You can expect progressive taxi instructions in about half an hour, and I want you to go exactly where I tell you, when I tell you, and how I tell you! You got that, US Air 2771?"


"Yes, ma'am," the humbled crew responded. Naturally, the ground control communications frequency fell terribly silent after the verbal bashing of US Air 2771. Nobody wanted to chance engaging the irate ground controller in her current state of mind. Tension in every cockpit out around Gatwick was definitely running high. Just then an unknown pilot broke the silence and keyed his microphone, asking: "Wasn't I married to you once?"
http://www.tickld.com/x/jaw/actual-exchanges-between-pilots-and-control-towers?utm_source=Tickld


----------



## yarddog (Sep 29, 2015)

This fits my day quite well.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 30, 2015)

Good one!  :rofl:


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 17, 2015)

:bong1::bong1::bong1:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wvxoiNV2iA[/ame]

:bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 17, 2015)

:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgX2HY2iyVQ[/ame]


:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 30, 2015)

Boo!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0KTStEyztM[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jh2n5ki0KE[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 6, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONRQZshyrPI[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 8, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnZb5wi_jsU[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 13, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1QqGBe65es[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 24, 2015)

From hightimes.com





*5 Funniest Late Night Bits About Pot in 2015*

By Sativa Von Teese · Wed Dec 23, 2015

Marijuana hit some big milestones in 2015. Some of those milestones were big enough to be mentioned by late night talk show hosts. So, we picked what we thought were the top five funniest bits from late night shows in 2015. Check them out below! 
*1. Jimmy Kimmel Live - Talk To Your Rabbits About Marijuana*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JloTok7Qqfw[/ame]

*2. Saturday Night Live - Democratic Debate Cold Open (i.e. Larry David does Bernie Sanders)*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfmwGAd1L-o[/ame]

*3. Jimmy Kimmel Live - **Pot Quiz (South by Southwest Edition)*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3XTIYh6WAk[/ame]

*4. The Colbert Report - **Legalized Marijuana in Washington, D.C. *

*http://www.cc.com/video-clips/7feu8t/the-colbert-report-legalized-marijuana-in-washington--d-c-*

5. The Tonight Show - Pros and Cons: Going to Marijuana Camp

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DKIyt5kSfc[/ame]

http://www.hightimes.com/read/5-funniest-late-night-bits-about-pot-2015


----------



## Kraven (Dec 24, 2015)

This tickled my funny bone


----------



## yarddog (Dec 24, 2015)

Haha, yeah that's a good one.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 1, 2016)

OMG that Family Feud... HAAHAHAHA thats sad, kinda funny and cool but sad... a joint ranks higher then a church collection plate... >_< well i guess that tells us more stoners go to the mall then church goers....


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 7, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRPkRwof03g[/ame]

:farm::farm::farm::farm:


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2016)

The Silent Broke back mountain. :rofl:


----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2016)

i was looking in the mirror, and asked the wife if she would still love me when i got old fat and grey. she said i do.


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 20, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn4tP7ogWIA[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2016)

giggy said:


> i was looking in the mirror, and asked the wife if she would still love me when i got old fat and grey. she said i do.


:rofl:


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2016)

Best CB cartoon ive seen. Lol


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 22, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5ei9nEWfyU[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 23, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ef_33wIEeds[/ame]


----------



## yarddog (Feb 23, 2016)

Hopper, take the "s" out of the link and it will work like you want it to


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2016)

Okay i had to open it in a browser,,remove a few things,,and bam.

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=XM8aBESf8EI&feature[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2016)

This is how it looked before i removed the m and the=youtu.be
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XM8aBESf8EI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## yarddog (Feb 25, 2016)

http://youtu.be/xVrJ8DxECbg


----------



## yarddog (Feb 25, 2016)

Hopper, a friend of mine just showed me the bird video yesterday.  Such language!  Lol


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 26, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIilsvosj-0[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Feb 29, 2016)

burnin1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIilsvosj-0


i can't believe i used to watch this stuff as well as friday night, saturday night live and mad tv, if i remember right that was from in living color.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 10, 2016)

That last clip was from "In Living Color" as is this one.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nV5T_6aWMdA[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 20, 2016)

Those of you who remember Mad TV may remember The Montel Williams Show. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiRp9t7vkP8[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 21, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJhELv4Ayt4[/ame]


----------



## SHOT (Apr 21, 2016)

Here we go 

View attachment Screenshot_2015-12-06-20-36-24.jpg


View attachment Screenshot_2015-12-06-20-37-00.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 23, 2016)

Since Rowan and Martin's Laugh In I have been a fan of Lily Tomlin.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THlwBXqOtUY[/ame]


----------



## High (May 4, 2016)

burnin1 said:


> Since Rowan and Martin's Laugh In I have been a fan of Lily Tomlin.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THlwBXqOtUY



Love


----------



## High (May 4, 2016)

burnin1 said:


> View attachment 229311



Hell yes


----------



## High (May 4, 2016)

yarddog said:


> This fits my day quite well.



This must be that trickle down effect I keep hearing about.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 17, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfXGpVi-YRs[/ame]

In this funny, informative talk, David Schmader makes the case for thinking more broadly about what a marijuana user is and can be.

David Schmader is a multi-talented writer, playwright, newspaper columnist, and performance artist. With wit and intelligence he blends personal experience and biting humor to provide insight on difficult cultural issues. He creates autobiographical solo plays that include, Letter to AXL, (homophobia and the unifying power of anger), Straight (&#8220;pray away the gay&#8221; conversation therapy), and A Short-Term Solution to a Long-Term Problem (angst, escapism, and forgiveness). His shows have toured the country, with productions at New York City&#8217;s Dixon Place, Los Angeles&#8217;s Highways Performance Space, Seattle&#8217;s Bumbershoot Arts Festival, and the Wexner Center of the Arts in Columbus, Ohio.
This talk was given at a TEDx event using the TED conference format but independently organized by a local community. Learn more at http://ted.com/tedx


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 29, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGD-YGB3xOU[/ame]


----------



## DirtyDiana (Jul 30, 2016)

Now that's humor! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469365000815.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 1, 2016)

Guess I better stop there-- some really good stuff in that pipe! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1470077449998.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 2, 2016)

You know that's funny. ... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469764582527.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2016)

I took a Picture of Keef while he wasnt looking. Told ya I knew where Keef lived,,,, :rofl:


----------



## Keef (Aug 4, 2016)

I was much younger then !-- Where did U find that old pic Hopper ?-- We was having fun that day !


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2016)

Couldn't help myself Keef. LOL


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 4, 2016)

I know nothing about that red truck.


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh the humanity! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469233664148.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 7, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OSSDuMkk70[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2016)

burnin1 said:


>



Yep its all about the personality for me,,,,,,as long as her personality is not covered up with those old clothes. Lol


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 10, 2016)

View attachment phelps-dontsmokeweedtheysaid.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 11, 2016)

View attachment carlin.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 17, 2016)

That can really ruin your day! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1470526258215.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 19, 2016)

View attachment funny-picture-marijuana-conan-taco-bell.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 27, 2016)

View attachment the-great-weed-prohibition.jpg


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 14, 2016)

a man and a dog walked into a bar the man shouted "my dog can lick any dog in a fight".  a man in the back said "your on".  the dogs began to fight with one chomp the first mans dog killed the second mans dog.  after the fight the second man said to the first "that is one mean dog what kind is it"?  first man said "befor i cut its tail off it used to  be a alligator".


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 14, 2016)

a pirate walked into a bar.  bartender said "haven't seen you in a while you don't look so good"  the pirate said "why, i feel ok" bartender said last time i saw you you didn't have a wooden leg, a hook for a hand and an eye patch".  the pirate answered " a cannon blew my leg off, lost my hand in a sword fight, got the eye patch the day after i got the hook".


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 19, 2016)

Can't we all just get along! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1474909026587.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2016)

Id rather be a Pumpkin,,,i could be a pie or a scary face with a candle setting in my head. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 19, 2016)

Think I would be an avacado!  Simple & plain, but full of richness!


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 24, 2016)

Another fruity funny....... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1477355232374.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2016)

That is an awesome Halloween stunt.


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 27, 2016)

Saw a truck going down the road the other day with a girl hanging out the tailgate-- had to look twice!


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2016)

She was drunk when she put her makeup on. Its okay,,,all the girls get prettier at closing time.  Lol


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 29, 2016)

Wonder if the girl with the makeup can speak Spanish! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1477255122607.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 31, 2016)

Too funny burnin1 !


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 31, 2016)

Couldn't resist! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476749313076.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana (Nov 1, 2016)

Lol! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478046615776.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 2, 2016)

:yeahthat:


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 2, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOwEwJD_p2w[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOwEwJD_p2w

YouTube Challenge - I Told My Kids I Ate All Their Halloween Candy 2016 


Jimmy Kimmel Live 


For each of the past five years weve asked parents to pretend they ate all their kids Halloween Candy and post video of it to YouTube. We got more submissions than ever this year - and here are the best of the best. This is the 6th annual Hey Jimmy Kimmel I Told My Kids I Ate All Their Halloween Candy. #YouTubeChallenge

*Published on Nov 1, 2016*

11th Annual Half & Half Costume Pageant https://youtu.be/i0u_x0U0Ojo

SUBSCRIBE to get the latest #KIMMEL: http://bit.ly/JKLSubscribe

Watch the latest Halloween Candy Prank: http://bit.ly/KimmelHalloweenCandy

Watch Mean Tweets: http://bit.ly/JKLMeanTweets8

Connect with Jimmy Kimmel Live Online:

Visit the Jimmy Kimmel Live WEBSITE: http://bit.ly/JKLWebsite
Like Jimmy Kimmel Live on FACEBOOK: http://bit.ly/JKLFacebook
Follow Jimmy Kimmel Live on TWITTER: http://bit.ly/JKLTwitter
Follow Jimmy Kimmel Live on INSTAGRAM: http://bit.ly/JKLInstagram

About Jimmy Kimmel Live:

Jimmy Kimmel serves as host and executive producer of Emmy-winning "Jimmy Kimmel Live," ABC's late-night talk show.

"Jimmy Kimmel Live" is well known for its huge viral video successes with 2.5 billion views on YouTube alone. Some of Kimmel's most popular comedy bits include - Mean Tweets, Lie Witness News, Jimmy's Twerk Fail Prank, Unnecessary Censorship, YouTube Challenge, The Baby Bachelor, Movie: The Movie, Handsome Men's Club, Jimmy Kimmel Lie Detective and music videos like "I (Wanna) Channing All Over Your Tatum" and a Blurred Lines parody with Robin Thicke, Pharrell, Jimmy and his security guard Guillermo.

Now in its thirteenth season, Kimmel's guests have included: Johnny Depp, Meryl Streep, Tom Cruise, Halle Berry, Harrison Ford, Jennifer Aniston, Will Ferrell, Katy Perry, Tom Hanks, Scarlett Johansson, Channing Tatum, George Clooney, Larry David, Charlize Theron, Mark Wahlberg, Kobe Bryant, Steve Carell, Hugh Jackman, Kristen Wiig, Jeff Bridges, Jennifer Garner, Ryan Gosling, Bryan Cranston, Jamie Foxx, Amy Poehler, Ben Affleck, Robert Downey Jr., Jake Gyllenhaal, Oprah, and unfortunately Matt Damon.

YouTube Challenge - I Told My Kids I Ate All Their Halloween Candy 2016
https://youtu.be/NOwEwJD_p2w


----------



## DirtyDiana (Nov 8, 2016)

Ha! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1477255366813.jpg


----------

